# Wir benötigen eure Hilfe, ein neuer Bikespot in Siegburg soll entstehen



## Fabian93 (25. August 2012)

Servus Leute,

da vor knapp einem Jahr unser Spot in Siegburg (für Insider die Gisela 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ) von der Stadt "geschlossen" wurde und alles von uns zurückgebaut werden  musste versuchen wir nun über das Siegburger Jugendforum einen neuen  Spot zu bekommen. Die Versuche über das Ordnungsamt etc. der Stadt sind  leider gescheitert.

Über das Jugendforum können Jugendliche zeigen, was der Stadt fehlt (in  den letzten Jahren waren es immer Skare/BMX Anlagen) und dem Projekt das  am meisten Zuspruch findet nimmt sich der Bürgermeister der Stadt an.
Am Sonntag den *23. September um 13 Uhr* findet eine  Ausstellung/Vorstellung der Projekte im Siegburger Stadtmuseum (Markt  46) statt. Hier haben wir die Chance unser Projekt den Leuten nahe zu  bringen und davon zu überzeugen, dass so etwas für die Jugend der Gegend  gebraucht wird.

Unsere Wunschvorstellung wäre, dass wir wieder die Möglichkeit bekämen einen freeride Spot zu errichten der für Biker jedes Levels etwas bietet.
Von diesem Spot würde natürlich jeder Biker der Gegend profitieren, ob jung oder alt.

Es wäre nett wenn jeder der sich mit dem Sport identifizieren kann uns  an diesem Tag durch seine Präsenz ( am besten mit Bike ) unterstützt.
Hier ist der Termin auch im LMB eingetragen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13320

Für die Leute mit Facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/events/339126799514059/

Grüße,
die Crew der ehemaligen Giesela


----------



## Gnikder (26. August 2012)

Gab es das nicht schon mal 2006??
dropdadown-siegburg
Domain ist nicht mehr vorhanden auf der Seite von Siegburg.

Da wollte der Bürgermeister auch was tun. 
Damit die Biker aus der Innenstadt verschwinden.
Und woran scheiterte es.

Schlechtes Grundstück was die Kids einzäunen sollten. Baugenehmigungen für die Spots u.v.m.
Den nötigen Verein hatten die Kids ja gründen müssen und wohl auch alles erledigt damit Sie eine Förderung der Stadt erhalten.

Gab auch hier mal ein Thema wo welche dahin wollten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (26. August 2012)

@Gnikder: Ich verstehe Deinen Post nicht ganz.  
2006 war 2006, jetzt wird es unter neuen Voraussetzungen halt erneut versucht. Nicht zuletzt durch den technischen Fortschritt des Materials hat der MTB-Sport in den letzten Jahren einen regelrechten Boom erfahren, d.h. die potentielle Nutzergruppe eines solchen legalen Spots ist mutmaßlich gewachsen.

Also, nicht jetzt schon über etwaige Misserfolge nachdenken, sondern Präsenz zeigen am 23.09.!


----------



## bansaiman (26. August 2012)

Hi,

wenn ich da noch nicht im Urlaub bin,stosse ich auch dazu.
daher melde ich mich erstmal nur hier u.trage mich nicht als Mitfahrer ein.
hoffe,ich kann kommen und sowieso,dass die Aktion klappt.


----------



## Gnikder (27. August 2012)

Sorry, aber die gesetzlichen Bürokratischen Hürden werden sich leider nicht verbessert haben, das hat auch nichts mit dem Material am Bike zu tun.
Macht Euch gefasst das ihr einen Verein gründen müsst!
Damit habt ihr dann Verantwortung. 

Ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg.


----------



## Eifelwolf (27. August 2012)

Klasse, das jemand etwas bewegen will .

Erste Infos gibt es hier. Den Leitfaden lesen und setzen lassen. Konkrete Beratung gibt es dann anschließend dort. Die Notwendigkeit der Gründung eines Vereines ist wahrscheinlich, aber nicht zwingend erforderlich, wenn die Stadt Siegburg damit einverstanden sein sollte, das Angebot als ein städtisches Unterfangen zu führen - Stadt fragen! Allerdings, und das klingt auch schon in diesem Thread an: Die Arbeit mit der Umsetzung als auch die spätere notwendige Instandhaltung liegt in jedem Fall bei Euch, den Initiatoren. Ist aber mit etwas gutem Willen und Durchhaltevermögen machbar .

Bei Fragen: fragen!


----------



## HorstSt (28. August 2012)

Hallo,
welche Art von Unterstütuzng wünscht Ihr Euch denn?
Ich bin Siegburger und finde immer gut, wenn sich Leute - gerade junge - in der Stadt engagieren.
Es ist es sicher sinnvoll, als MTBler allgemein mal in's Gespräch mit der Stadt zu kommen. Schließlich könnte ja auch hier mal jemand auf die Idee kommen, überflüssige Befahrungsregeln einzuführen. Und dann wären ich und andere auch gekniffen.
Ich selbst brauche zwar keinen Trail mit extremen Hindernissen - die kann ich alter Sack eh nicht fahren. Aber das ist ja kein Grund, Euer Projekt nicht zu unterstützen.
Ich habe mir den Termin im Stadtmuseum mal notiert.

Horst


----------



## Nikolaus89 (23. September 2012)

Wie lief es den heute bei dem Gespräch?


----------



## Fabian93 (23. September 2012)

Gespräch ist vielleicht etwas der falsche Ausdruck, in kurz und knapp hier zu lesen  
Danke nochmal an alle die erschienen sind und uns unterstützt haben !

http://www.ksta.de/siegburg/weltkindertag--jugendliche-suchen-platz-im-wald,15189202,17895048.html


----------



## HorstSt (22. Februar 2013)

Ist inzwischen eigentlich was passiert? Eure Vorstellung im Stadtmuseum hat ja offenbar überzeugt. Dass es trotz der zugesagten Unterstützung der Stadt nicht einfach wird, eine geeignete Fläche zu finden, bleibt das Problem.
Nun kam mir eine ganz wilde Idee:
Die Stadt möchte den in die Jahre gekommenen Park am Michaelsberg neu aufstellen und hat die Bürger um Vorschläge gebeten.
Neben dem Spielplatz an der Bergstraße gibt es den sogenannten Terrassengarten, der aber so verwildert ist, dass er als solcher nicht mehr erkennbar ist. Den neu anzulegen und zu erhalten, wäre sicher schön, aber auch teuer. Ihn weiter verwildern zu lassen, wäre sicher auch eine Alternative.
Aber wie wäre es, dieses Teilstück für Eure Zwecke zu nutzen? Leider weiß ich nicht, ob er von der Fläche her geeignet ist. Aber schaut doch mal vorbei. Und wenn Ihr das Gefühl habt, dass da was gehen könnte, bringt den Vorschlag ein.
Wie gesagt, es ist nicht mehr, als eine wilde Idee. Aber das muss ja kein Hindernis sein.


----------



## Forv (24. Februar 2013)

HorstSt schrieb:


> Ist inzwischen eigentlich was passiert? Eure Vorstellung im Stadtmuseum hat ja offenbar überzeugt. Dass es trotz der zugesagten Unterstützung der Stadt nicht einfach wird, eine geeignete Fläche zu finden, bleibt das Problem.
> Nun kam mir eine ganz wilde Idee:
> Die Stadt möchte den in die Jahre gekommenen Park am Michaelsberg neu aufstellen und hat die Bürger um Vorschläge gebeten.
> Neben dem Spielplatz an der Bergstraße gibt es den sogenannten Terrassengarten, der aber so verwildert ist, dass er als solcher nicht mehr erkennbar ist. Den neu anzulegen und zu erhalten, wäre sicher schön, aber auch teuer. Ihn weiter verwildern zu lassen, wäre sicher auch eine Alternative.
> ...



Nicht, dass du mich falsch verstehst (  ), aber dass is wohl ne ziemlich verrückte Idee. Ich errinere da mal an das neue Kaufhaus, was glaub ich anstelle vom Rathaus gebaut werden sollte. Das die Jugend (hab auch ich zu gehört, wohne aber jetzt in Wahnheide) da fröhlich drauf angesprungen ist, war wohl klar.

Glaube deine Idee ist vom selben Prinzip, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass da die Stadt schon ihre Einwände gegen haben wird.
Den Michaelsberg in nen "Bikepark" zu verwandeln ist glaub ich das letzte was passieren wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HorstSt (25. Februar 2013)

Hallo Forv, das "Kaufhaus" / ECE war nicht durchsetzbar, weil mehr als 70% der Bürger dagegen gestimmt haben.
Bei meiner Idee geht es ja nicht um "den Michaelsberg" als Bike-Park - da hätte ich auch was gegen -, sondern um einen Teilbereich, der jetzt vor sich hin gammelt. Die erste Frage wäre vor allem, ob der groß genug und überhaupt geeignet ist. Jetzt sieht das Teilstück unmöglich aus. Alternative wäre verwildern lassen, und eine gepflegte Parkanlage wird da nicht lange überleben.


----------



## Forv (25. Februar 2013)

ja aber genau davon red ich ja 
haben da wohl ein bisschen aneinander vorbeigeredet.
wenn ich Michaelsberg sage mein ich das gesamte  ist schon richtig dass es da unmöglich aussieht, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die da was für Biker hinsetzen oder hinsetzen lassen.
das mit dem bikepark war auch in " ". keine Lust gehabt das zu umschreiben und deswegen "bikepark" geschrieben. die 30% die dafür waren, waren aber Auch bestimmt die jüngere Bevölkerung^^


----------



## HorstSt (26. Februar 2013)

Die Frage ist ja vor allem, ob dieser Teillbereich geeignet wäre. Wenn es um den gesamten Park ginge, wäre ich auch nie auf die Idee gekommen.
Mit der Diskussions um das Einkaufszentrum hat das ja wirklich nix zu tun. Das Ding war einfach viel zu groß geplant. Dass es immer Spießbürger gibt, die an Allem was zu meckern haben, ist wahr. Aber das sind keine 70% in Siegburg.


----------



## Forv (26. Februar 2013)

mhm irgendwie wieder aneinander vorbei 
ich sage nur, dass selbst wenns geeignet ist die stadt einem da nen strich durch die rechnung macht 
Aber probieren geht über studieren^^


----------



## HorstSt (26. Februar 2013)

Ich bin mir ja auch nicht sicher, ob die Stadt mitspielen würde, aber wenn das Gelände nicht geeignet ist, muss man es ja eh nicht probieren.
Ansonsten kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass das zumindest geprüft wird. Grundsätzlich hat unser Bürgermeister Huhn ein offenes Ohr für solche Sachen.
Was wäre die Alternative: Ist-Zustand: sieht sch...e aus: verwildern lassen oder als Anlage neu gestalten: bleibt nicht lange so uund sieht dann auch sch...e aus. Aber einen MTB-Spot kann man so unterhalten, dass er auch nicht hässlicher als ein Spielplatz ist. Ich finde, das könnte Signalwirkung haben.
Dabei zähle ich  auch zu der Altersklasse 50+, die selber nicht zu den Nutznießern einer solchen Anlage zählt (Für meine bescheidenen MTB-Fähigkeiten brauche ich keinen Bike-Park,). Aber ich kann mich auch am Spaß und am Können anderer erfreuen, und damit bin ich sicher nicht der einzige alte Sack, der die Idee zumindest für bedenkenswert hält. Ob's praktikabel ist, ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (26. Februar 2013)

Der gesamte Michaelsberg ist Landschaftsschutzgebiet (LSG), dies könnte die Umsetzung deutlich erschweren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HorstSt (26. Februar 2013)

Landschaftsschutzgebiet? Das wäre mir neu. Umgekehrt ist eigentlich alles rund um Siegburg Landschaftsschutz- oder Naturschutzgebiet. Da dürfte es also irgendwo im Kaldauer Wald auch nix werden.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (26. Februar 2013)

HorstSt schrieb:


> Landschaftsschutzgebiet? Das wäre mir neu. Umgekehrt ist eigentlich alles rund um Siegburg Landschaftsschutz- oder Naturschutzgebiet. Da dürfte es also irgendwo im Kaldauer Wald auch nix werden.



Hier mal ein Link. http://www.geodienste.bfn.de/schutzgebiete/

Muss nur noch Landschaftsschutzgebiet angeklickt werden. Und ja du hast recht, es gibt eigentlich überall in der Region Lanfschaftsschutzgebiete.


----------



## HorstSt (27. Februar 2013)

Tatsächlich alles Landschaftsschutzgebiet - aber ob das wirklich ein Hindernis ist?
Wir sprechen hier von einer Sportanlage. Wäre die generell im Landschaftsgebiet untersagt, dann wären auch die vorhandenen Tischtennisplatten und die Boule-Bahn unzulässig.
Zugegeben ist das eine andere, geringere "Beeinträchtigung" als ein Bike-Park. Aber rein rechtlich ist es zunächst mal das Gleiche. Offenbar gibt es aber einen gewissen Ermessensspielraum.
Im Meinungsfindungsprozess um das, was in den nächsten Jahren am Michaelsberg passiert, geht es ja erst mal um Ideen. Seitens der Stadt gibt es da nach meinem Eindruck eine große Offenheit und die Bereitschaft, anzuerkennen, wenn sich Bürger Gedanken um die Entwicklung ihrer Stadt machen. Dass davon am Ende nicht alles umgesetzt werden kann, liegt in der Natur der Sache.
Es gibt also nur die Variante, dass aus Sicht der Biker das Gelände nicht geeignet ist oder die, dass von Seiten der Stadt gute (!) Gründe dagegen sprechen.
Aber am Willen, zumindestens mal zu prüfen, wird es nicht liegen.
Dabei  habe ich mich in der Vergangenheit wirklich oft mit der Stadt angelegt.  Aber im Moment sehe ich keinen Grund, irgendwas "Böses" zu  unterstellen.


----------



## HorstSt (5. März 2013)

Am morgigen Mittwoch ist um 19.30 Uhr das erste Bürgerforum zum Michaelsberg im Stadtmuseum am Markt in Siegburg.
Wer also irgendwelche Ideen hat, die er gerne loswerden würde - das ist der richtige Ort dafür. Ich selbst werde mich aus dem Bike-Park-Thema da raushalten, da ich nicht über genügend Kenntnisse dazu verfüge.
Wie gesagt: Ich habe im Moment den Eindruck, dass die Stadt ein offenes Ohr hat. Und wenn - meinetwegen auch unkonventionelle - Vorschläge nicht gemacht werden, dann kann sich damit niemand auseinandersetzen, obwohl er es wohlwollend würde. Und wenn es am Ende nicht klappt, hat man es zumindest versucht.


----------



## Fabian93 (6. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

um es mal grob und schnell zu beschreiben: Wir hatten einige Termine bei der Stadt, bei verschiedensten Ämtern. Außerdem wurden mögliche Grundstücke besichtigt, diese waren zwar grob geeinget aber weit weg von "toll". Daraufhin haben wir ein weiteres Grundstück vorgeschlagen, dieses eignet sich von unserer Seite her und die Stadt sagte auch, dass es eventuell möglich sein wird dieses Grundstück zu nutzen.
Aktuell werden wohl intern einige Barrikaden bezüglich der Grundstücksnutzung aus dem Weg geräumt und wir sollten bald Neuigkeiten von der Stadt hören. Daumen drücken und hoffen, dass es mit diesem Grundstück klappt


----------



## Forv (6. März 2013)

wo genau isn dat besafte grundstück?
bzw. wo ungefähr ?


----------



## Gnikder (7. März 2013)

Forv schrieb:


> wo genau isn dat besafte grundstück?
> bzw.* wo ungefähr ?*


In Siegburg!


----------



## sun909 (7. März 2013)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> um es mal grob und schnell zu beschreiben: Wir hatten einige Termine bei der Stadt, bei verschiedensten Ämtern. Außerdem wurden mögliche Grundstücke besichtigt, diese waren zwar grob geeinget aber weit weg von "toll". Daraufhin haben wir ein weiteres Grundstück vorgeschlagen, dieses eignet sich von unserer Seite her und die Stadt sagte auch, dass es eventuell möglich sein wird dieses Grundstück zu nutzen.
> Aktuell werden wohl intern einige Barrikaden bezüglich der Grundstücksnutzung aus dem Weg geräumt und wir sollten bald Neuigkeiten von der Stadt hören. Daumen drücken und hoffen, dass es mit diesem Grundstück klappt



Drücken euch die Daumen, dass es klappt! War ja eine tolle Geschichte, die ihr mit Gisela auf die Beine gestellt habt 

grüße
sun909


----------



## HorstSt (7. März 2013)

Daumen drücken - mache ich auf jeden Fall.

Bezüglich des Michaelsberges habe ich das Thema Bikepark zwar auch im Gesamtzusammenhang Michelsberg angesprochen, aber abgesehen von der Frage, ob das Gelände aus Eurer sich überhaupt geeignet wäre, sehe ich nach dem ersten Bürgerforum gestern die Tendenz bei den Bürgern, eher die "barocke" Gartenanlage wieder herzustellen. Ich bezweifle zwar, dass die sich lange halten wird, wünsche aber grundsätzlich jedem gutes Gelingen, der Irgendetwas zur Verschönerung oder Verbesserung des Michaelsberges tun will. Allen wird man es am Ende nicht recht machen.

Horst


----------



## zett78 (8. März 2013)

von einem Bikepark ist da nicht die Rede!!

http://www.ksta.de/siegburg/buergerforum-wunsch-nach-autofreiem-michaelsberg,15189202,22031968.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HorstSt (8. März 2013)

Nein! Es sind beiliebe nicht alle Vorschläge erwähnt, die an dem Abend gemacht wurden.
Das Thema Bikepark habe ich außerdem auch nur schriftlich mit einigen andern Vorschlägen bei der Stadt eingereicht. Das alles ausführlich zu diskutieren, hätte den Rahmen gesprengt. Bürgermeister Huhn hat mir aber gesagt, dass diese Liste mit der von einigen anderen Bürgern dankbar angenommen und ausgewertet wird.
Im übrigen wäre es - wie gesagt - auch Sache derer, die die Ahnung ahben und den Bike-Park nutzen wollen, diesen an dem Standort zu betreiben.
Dass nur 80 Leute - darunter viele Ratsmitglieder - bei der Veranstaltung waren, finde bei einer Stadt mit 40.000 Einwohnern bei so einem wichtigen Thema auch merkwürdig.
Horst


----------



## sun909 (8. März 2013)

Ganz ehrlich, ich halte einen "Bikepark" an der Stelle für nicht wirklich realisierbar. 

Von den üblichen Einwänden, die solchen Projekten ggü auftauchen, mal abgesehen, gerade mitten in der Stadt am Wahrzeichen (!), kommt m.E. noch die nicht ganz unproblematische Sache mit dem Gesocks dazu, was abends sicherlich gerne das Ding als Aufenthaltszone nutzen würde...

Mit Kippen, Bierflaschen (=Scherben), Dönerresten etc. wird das kein Spaß werden. 

Dann lieber in der alten Struktur mit fleißigen Eltern als Helfer irgendwo im Wald, wo sich wirklich nur die Leute hinbegeben, die Bock auf fahren haben. 

Das nur 80 die Chance nutzen ist traurig, aber ich wohne auch nicht mehr in der Ecke und weiß daher nicht, wie das publiziert wurde.

grüße
sun909


----------



## Fabian93 (8. März 2013)

@_sun909_:Genau Meine Meinung. Ein anderes von der Stadt vorgeschlagenes Grundstück war genau wegen dieser Problematik uninteressant. Das Ziel ist es einen Bikespot zu errichten wo man als Nutzer gerne hingeht- ohne vorher erstmal aufräumen zu müssen oder wegen anderen Problemen den Spot eher meidet.

Ich denke, dass wir es am alten Spot insgesamt recht gut geschafft haben eine für uns Biker (eher abfahrtsorientiert) representative Sportstätte zu schaffen die damals auch immer gerne von Anwohnern und Spaziergängern besucht wurde.
Herr Spengler vom Jugendamt steht bei der Sache voll hinter uns und tut war er kann. Am Ostersamstag veranstaltet die Feuerwehr Siegburg immer einen Ostereierverkauf und der Erlös davon soll dann in die "Kasse" unseres Projektes fließen.
Wir sollen dafür unseren Sport während des Verkaufs den Käufern/Besuchern näher bringen und erklären und somit auch etwas Aufklärungsarbeit leisten.
Also könnt ihr uns am 30.3.2013 am Stand der Feuerwehr auf dem Rewe XL Parkplatz in Stallberg antreffen.

Insgesamt sehe ich die Sache sehr positiv und blicke gespannt in die kommenden Wochen.


----------



## HorstSt (8. März 2013)

Das "Gesocks" ist einer der Gründe, warum ich an der Stelle einige Nutzungen von vornherein für problematisch halte.
Aber wenn Ihr einen Platz gefunden habt, wo Ihr was machen könnt, ist es ja gut. Vielleicht schaffe ich es am 30. zum Stallberg.


----------

